# 1 Year NYFA or 3 Year BA at Columbia College Hollywood



## Jake (Dec 13, 2003)

If you had the choice of either attending NYFA for a year or attending a 3 year BA degree at Columbia College Hollywood, what would you choose and why? And which would be more career rewarding?


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2003)

If you had the choice of either attending NYFA for a year or attending a 3 year BA degree at Columbia College Hollywood, what would you choose and why? And which would be more career rewarding?


----------



## Peter T. (Dec 13, 2003)

I would go for NYFA because they are more well know by the industry and CCH isn't. I though about CCH but I choice the Art Institutes because of there track record of 80% of grads getting a job in the industry with in 6 months. CCH doesn't give that grantee so that why I'm going to AI.


----------

